# Resources > Education Center >  >  What is the latest in computer education?

## Ferrellagren

I would like to do some certificate course in computer language? what is the current and most important topic of today?
is it .NET or java or oracle? if there is anything else..pls tell me.I would also do some course tats useful for my engineering.please tell me na.iam really confused!

----------


## celestialelixir

Well, assuming you have no certifications already, I would start by going for your CompTIA A+ certification. It basically certifies you know how a computer works. After that, if you're thinking about network engineering, go for your Cisco CCNA certification. I can't really help you past that, but if you are looking for your first certification, get the A+

EDIT: Also, I'm not sure this is the right forum for this.

----------


## pllplp

Well it all depends what you are looking for. I took A+ and Net+ certifications in high school but they are more hardware and networking related not programming or computer languages. 
.Net is not a computer language, I don't like Java, and oracle is also not a computer language.
.Net is Microsoft framework that can be used by several different programming languages (Visual Basic,C#,F#,ASP.NET). Oracle is a database system,I work with Microsoft SQL Server for database.
If you want to do web stuff you need to learn HTML, and i suggest asp.net, if you want to use databases you need to know SQL.
if you want to write programs C#, or VB. I think a lot of schools work a lot with c++.

----------


## tommo

Laziest bot ever.
Just uses it to get some ads on the side.

I think anyway.  Otherwise go to another forum. lol

----------


## Min1a1k1shi

Web designing or Web development has in great demand in these days.

----------


## melanieb

**old bot thread is old and useless**

*closed*

----------

